# How to take apart a Mac mouse



## Roach13 (Sep 5, 2006)

So I have a couple of old Mac mice and one is a bit dirty but on the inside. Is there anyway to take apart a Mac mouse so I can clean the inside? Thanks.


----------



## MacJunky (Oct 26, 2006)

What type of mouse?

If it is round, coloured and puck shaped you should look on www.macjunky.tk in my tutorials section because I have a good guide there that not only shows how to take apart the Apple USB Mouse but also how to add two LEDs.

Please note that the LEDs I used were crap, someone on an IRC channel I frequent performed the mod with much brighter, smaller LEDs and the result looked _much_ better.


*Edit
Oh, and if the mouse is optical, long and slim with ether black or white innards as well as a clear top (Apple Pro Mouse). Then you will actually have to do a small bit of cutting on the bottom. I don't have a guide for that on hand though.


----------



## Roach13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry about not being specifice enough. It is the Long and slim optical USB mouse that comes with the G4's. This is the black one.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

I once took one apart--it's glued mostly, so you need to cut it with an exacto, and then glue it back together again. Honestly, its not worth taking apart if its only for a cleaning.

I remember following a guide, but I can't find it now.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Is this the site you remember?

http://www.sewardweb.com/applepromouse/


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

thats the one!


----------

